# curvas de frecuencias (ayuda)



## aakd18 (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola amigos foreros, navegando en busca de un preamp llegue al siguiente site:

http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm

El tema es que no se interpretar las curvas en colores que dicen "frecuency responces"

Alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Es el grafico que te indica que salida tiene el circuito de acuerdo a la posicion de los potenciometros de ajuste de graves y agudos.
La escala vertical te indica basicamente tension de salida y la horizontal de escala logaritmica la frecuencia.
O sea, con una posicion dada de los potenciometros la curva de salida respecto a frecuencia sigue una de las lineas de color.
Tambien se grafica el accionar de un switch (SW1) sobre el circuito.
Para que tengas una idea, es un control de tono de accionar suave (+- 10 db) y la respuesta a frecuencia es muy buena entre 5 Hz y 100 KHz.


----------

